
Why you should turn off push notifications right now - siglesias
http://www.wired.co.uk/article/age-of-interruption
======
tedmiston
I keep my phone and MacBook on DND anytime I'm working unless I'm expressly
having a conversation in Slack, Messages, etc. It works for me.

I figured out a small hack to make DND mode run in OS X 24/7 which has been
great.

